# any help



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

have a permanent camp site with screen porch in Delaware.
with all of the snow they got my canvas top on the porch is gone.
it is 8ft by 25ft can anybody give me a website on where to fine the canvas top??


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

You can generally find good canvas at military surplus stores, check out some near you or google military surplus.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope this helps?

Shop for Army Navy Surplus and More at Army Surplus World

https://secure.armysurplusforless.com/


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Look up a local sign company or awning companies who sell retractable awnings or even fabric covers canopies. The materials used very in durability and cost. They can match what you already have. If the frame is still good and you need a new cover, they'll be able to sew one up to fit your frame perfectly. That's what I used to do. I would recover at least 3 to 400 canopies a summer. Hope this helps.


----------



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

